#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 如果你遇到狼人~你會怎麼辦

## 狂龍狼朔

如題~~若真得碰到各位會怎樣想~
個性是殘暴.機動.挨餓狀態的狼人~擁有被咬被抓傷一到滿月變狼人得能力~你會怎麼做!!

----------


## 快樂狼人

逃= ="...因為被咬到的效果..變成兇殘的狼人會跟原本希望的結果不同.....

如果被狼人追殺只能用盡所能使用非致命武器制服.再押回家"研究"~等到它月圓結束變人以後在想該怎麼辦= ="

----------


## 狼圖騰

根據題目的描寫!

當然是"逃"阿~

他可是挨餓中耶!

才不會想增加什麼夥伴，

只會把我當食物吃了=="

所以我看還是先跑為妙^^"

----------


## DarkDragon

想逃應該也逃不過他
就把生命獻給他了

死在他爪下好像也不錯?

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

如果是個性稍好~但還是具有攻擊性~只逢每個月圓才會野性大發~而每晚則變成可已自己思念行動(但參有狼之野性)~你會想辦法把自己變狼人嗎??
ㄆㄆ~我可能會給他用受傷@@
試試看而已!!
但會失去自我的不要~說不定可能會死翹翹@@"

----------


## 若葉

> 如果是個性稍好~但還是具有攻擊性~只逢每個月圓才會野性大發~而每晚則變成可已自己思念行動(但參有狼之野性)~你會想辦法把自己變狼人嗎??
> ㄆㄆ~我可能會給他用受傷@@
> 試試看而已!!
> 但會失去自我的不要~說不定可能會死翹翹@@"



我還是會逃= =+

思考以後要怎麼生活呢(茶

但是呢....多半應該是不會給你變啦= =頂多會被咬死拿去吃吧~~

如果你是狼人~你會希望多一個和你搶食物?還是把他變食物??

----------


## 閻武狼

> 給他咬阿!!!!! 
> 能變狼人的話怎麼能不咬!!!


說得好啊~!
要是我，我也會這麼做。
(有狼人的力量、殺傷力、殘暴、原始本能、…，我超想得到的！！and報復討厭的人and ……)  :wuffer_bloody:

----------


## TYPHOON

當然是想辦法跟他溝通看看
不要起衝突就對了
如果弄到狼人口水裡面的病毒滴在傷口上
說不定我中秋節也會變的跟他一樣XD

----------


## 雷夫

所謂...變成同行XD
不過...在現實中...老子是會給他咬啦˙.˙
為了延續下去狼人的故事...(疑?
就是三個字!我願意!!

----------


## 悠竹星犬

第一個反應會是逃
對生命造成威脅阿= =

說真的....可能會人生的跑馬燈過後變成狼人吧!!(這啥阿??)

----------


## 島月

打昏他再拖走...
然後等他變回人在做交涉...

----------


## 凱爾

要是真能變的畫....我到是真的想被咬

這樣就能擺脫無聊的人類生活了.......可以安安靜靜的在山上自由的嚎叫者=W=+

不過還是變虎人比較好~~~~可以找同類[同性]的老虎色色=ˇ=++

----------


## Baroque Boyce

小洛的話...
要看看自己能不能壓制的住他
不然只能先打帶跑啦...

如果運氣好，在被追的時候突然變回來
可能有機會能問到許多關於狼人的事情

但是，小洛絕不會給他一絲機會咬
因為只有在特定時間才能變身+性格變得兇殘....
這樣的狼人小洛才不要...= =

----------


## Red.K熾仔

進入回合制戰鬥畫面（啥?）

不過我想真的遇到，而且是那種無意識只有野性的
被滅口的可能性....  :Sad:

----------


## 鵺影

開始思考各種逃脫的可能性...XD

既然樓主設定為飢餓的殘暴狼人，
那代表根本沒有商量的餘地，
停留原地只會變成他的食物...

(而且這種定時會不受控制而變身，又失去自主意識的狼化，不是我想要的...

----------


## 許狼中將

逃…逃…逃但
看到的時候大概也嚇昏了吧！
就算沒昏大概腿也軟了吧！
等著被吃掉吧！

----------


## 孤狼‧月牙

我ㄚ......
我會過去抱住他...
接下來就是那個狼人的選擇了....

----------


## 月．狼

遇到狼人啊．．．．．

大概是第一時間逃跑／想辦法分散他注意而爭取時間逃跑吧（逃

----------


## BAKA

把手伸到他的面前 
大聲喊著:請嫁給俺吧!!!! 
>>以下進入求婚模式(咦?!)

----------


## LongTzai

> 把手伸到他的面前 
> 大聲喊著:請嫁給俺吧!!!! 
> >>以下進入求婚模式(咦?!)



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    那那那...我一定要當那隻大野狼>////< (被分屍)    
    



不過如果真的有可能遇到大野狼...意思就是自己也有可能變身成為獸人或猛獸囉?
情況就不會只有被吃掉的份了=w=

----------


## zzz8519

我會光速逃

因為我想變的是狼不是狼人

而且變成狼人會比變成狼造成更多人的恐懼

變成狼的話就有可能被當成狗看，多好阿[豎指]
[被毆]

----------


## 澈翼

呃…

先欣賞一下再逃走

（狼人還發呆給你欣賞喔？）

----------


## 戌天沃牙

來咬我吧~XDDD"
其實應該會嚇到呆掉任牠宰割吧@@"
不過就能變成狼人也很好~=W=

----------


## 幻月朧

我會先逃到附近觀察

它的行動

等它吃飽了或

變回人類的時候

再把它打昏

帶回去研究(奸笑)
(被打飛)

___________________

呵呵…我的心機好重呀！

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

嗯嗯~~
小狐是比較理性的, 嗯嗯~~
小狐會看看那傢伙是否還保持正常理智~
是的話, 跟牠做做朋友也不錯~
嗯嗯~~
如果牠已經瘋了的話, 就給牠咬了吧~
那個喔~ 應該沒可能逃得快過狼人吧?? 嗯嗯??

----------


## Rise

逃也不夠快吧(汗)
幹脆坐下來看
之後就看那只狼怎麽對我了

----------


## LM

我想要逃也逃不了吧

人都跑不嬴四隻腳的狼了

更何況 對方又是狼人  可是比狼強得呢

所以  當下的情況

會先找有沒有使她致命的武器   想盡辦法  不受傷的情況下置他與死地

在不然就是  準備見上帝

----------


## 小劍

如果真的是所謂的殘暴又飢餓的狼人的話，那也就只能想辦法逃啊！
如果逃不了就反擊，打不贏的話，也就只能聽天由命了！

----------


## 銀雪嵐狼

先適用逃的方法.....

逃跑是再藉由一點時間 讓他"咬"一口或"抓"一把~~

以上是想變狼人的方法

現在的人 能跑就跑能裝死就裝死能馴服(?)就馴服吧!

----------


## 阿翔

讓牠咬，
待翔也變成狼人後，
就向人類報複！
不過不知道會不會被咬死了=.="
應該不會吧…

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

大家部分也瞞想變狼人!!

至於過程如果是像凡赫辛那種~一命患變身的不知如何!!

不過想要真的想變~可能就這樣~意外命逃跑得到因該很少!!

不過如果是狼人換牙=>掉牙~爪子不小心掉~而不小心刮傷~因該扯又巧合==

如果以經過許久風吹雨打之類~我想狼人的毒液因該沒了!?

----------


## 旋葉

我的話喔~.~雖然想要變成狼人
但是會變成沒有自我的野獸的話
(廢話不多說拔腿就跑剩下的就交給老天來決定囉)><  :叫好:

----------


## 銀狼里歐

等它衝過來在絆他一腳(哈哈)
在它倒地時在跑~

----------


## 月下小冰狼

> 應該沒可能逃得快過狼人吧?? 嗯嗯??


話是沒錯
但這種時候逃跑
多半會被絆倒
所以說
還是坐下來吧  :lupe_hurt:

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

不動

接著就是看他的想法了...

想吃就吃吧..

----------


## ALEX

看看
然後在逃
如果死了就沒辦法看了
所以
就這樣嚕

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

我會跟他說
你等等喔~
然後光速衝回家裡挖肉~
把肉帶到他面前說~
你看！這是肉喔！想吃就把我變狼人吧！
(這只是想像啦！正確來說應該是↓)

嗚嗚~這裡有肉請笑納~不要吃我阿阿阿
吃..吃飽之...之後，請把我變成狼人吧
只要咬一口就有很多肉吃了~咬我吧！！
啊！對了~輕易點...我怕痛
(不過我覺得那隻狼人應該會覺得我很囉唆吧...= =)

----------


## 白銀狼之魂

來吧... 等你啦~! 快快快~~! 還憎什麼?
不過先讓我寫一下還身處於人類型態時的遺書及交辦後事
滿月才變身? 呿! 太遜了....來個瘋狂的完全狀態變身吧
再來個失樂園會更好,...為什?
沒失樂園等著被前人類同伴追殺吧...

----------


## 隱狼

> 我會跟他說
> 你等等喔~
> 然後光速衝回家裡挖肉~
> 把肉帶到他面前說~
> 你看！這是肉喔！想吃就把我變狼人吧！
> (這只是想像啦！正確來說應該是↓)
> 
> 嗚嗚~這裡有肉請笑納~不要吃我阿阿阿
> 吃..吃飽之...之後，請把我變成狼人吧
> ...


天下哪有白咬的狼人
照理來說滿月的狼人應該是獸性大發
只要看到會動、有體溫、會吐出CO2的
就二聲不嚎撲上前去
用鮮血滋潤喉嚨
哪來美國時間等沒血的乾肉送過來吃
除非遇到的是「銀狼人」那就例外囉

----------


## ichbinm77

我會一邊奔跑

一邊向後扔東西

並且祈禱外加回憶人生

----------


## 飄飄

逃 !!

俺不想當不受控制又殘暴的瘋狼   囧"


不過
如果可以有自己的意思
可以給他吃飽之後讓它輕輕咬一口嗎0.0?

----------


## 嗜血的蒼狼

ㄜ~ 
如果可以變成狼人當然要讓他咬阿>//<
不過....只有滿月才能變身的話未免也太遜了吧
我想要的是能隨時變身 沒有限制 擁有不死隻身和無盡的力量   :wuffer_laugh:  
這樣就能把礙眼的人類殺光了 等到真的把全部的人類殺光後...
                           在飛去北極的冰山那永遠長眠
                                         (以上是我的妄想)   :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

假如真的可以隨時變的話~這樣曝光率可能很高
這樣狼人有可能會被殲滅= ="

----------


## Wolf威

直接走過去，給他咬...
反正我在這世界上也沒用，
當他的食物比一直痛苦的活下去好...

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

威 不要說那麼喪氣話

雖然這樣~也不要說在世界完全沒用~至少能幫助動植物降低困擾也可以啊
多保護環境~少製造污染~這也算是對世界的貢獻~

如果說要給狼人當食物~或許也是其中一個食物鍊貢獻吧!?
不過你也可以讓狼人吃掉之前~把它引到你仇人家附近之類的~借用狼人之手幫你報復也不錯

不過真的遇到還是先三思一下~只是不要說喪氣話就好

----------


## 藍色暗燄

嗯   拜託  咬我一下吧 >< (我只能這樣說
人生中 能遇到這種事的機會不多 哪怕只有一次 我也願意試試看
如果不把握 以後可能都不會有這種機會了
死了....也好

----------


## 月牙-炎布

實際上是死定了...    不過真的可以的話!   看他缺不缺同胞~
我很樂意給他咬上一口(老大!輕輕的就好!我怕痛!!!)
希望狼人帶動黑社會~(笑)    讓人做個大哥也不錯!!!

----------


## 巴特爾

盡全力讓牠倒下"

因為它是處於飢餓狀態  總不能給抓吧=A=+

會被發狂的他抓爛的=A="

如果逃不掉的話  就只能這麼做了  不是你死  就是我亡

----------


## Raer

我，會給他飽餐一頓
這樣也很好
死一死最好
恩，對...

----------


## 毅。信

當然是「予取予求」阿！？（誤
他應該倒著跑都可以跑贏我吧？
（突然想到體育課的可怕成績= =
要不然就先交涉看看阿，
你要輕輕咬我一口還是跟我回家做朋友！？（炸

----------


## 030085010

大概是咬我吧(炸)
不過還是絡跑先 
又不是有"主角威能"
被咬到大概只會變成屍塊
所以哪有那麼容易讓你咬

----------


## 劍痞

「一教入身接四方或入身投……」（

「……我想變成的狼人不是這副德性，
「有武裝的話就不會猶豫……槍直接對準要害攻擊；劍是很好的自衛武器。」

「雖然在現在的時空底下兩者都很難到手……
「再者就是運用地形躲避吧……就跟遇上槍的時候一樣。」

「最理想的情況是能給對方致命一擊，
「其次是全身而退……」（思

----------


## 亮羽

如果他真的把你當食物的話
理論上.........你跑不贏狼人的
如果他不餓
那你又何必跑呢

----------


## Xx嗜血狂狼xX

敗伏在他的腳下~

任他宰割

他要對我做什麼我都願意~

期待那天的來臨!!

----------


## 羽翔

站著(啥?)
然後...
接下來就任由牠處置了....
------------------------
還不想死的話...
就看旁邊有沒有什麼地方可以躲的地方就先躲起來
等牠變回人類後再.....
把它打昏後帶回家

----------


## 嵐霖

遇到兇殘的狼人...
跑啊!!用力的跑!!然後他就會跳到你面前
你就嚇到...心臟就被挖出來了
沒有的話...再繼續往回跑~~一樣努力的跑
跑到你不想跑後...跟他決一死戰
讓他抓傷你~不然你就衝過去刮他的指甲...
再來繼續跑
直到血液擴散至整個身體...
等在變身吧!!再來就拼個你死我活
死的機率大....第一次嗎XD

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

大概會逃吧= =
因為變成狼人也不能控自自己
基本上它那麼餓大概不會只咬一口
應該是屍骨無存了吧
逃不掉得話就跟他互咬

----------


## 爆裂狼

當然是先給他咬一下(或抓一下)
然後在滿月時 變成狼人 找他一較高下
看是他強還是我強
既然他很餓 那表示他沒什麼體力 所以會是我贏(被眾人打飛  好遠喔~

----------


## 夜狼o星

我想應該會被它吃了八
雖然說想把它帶回家研究
看能不能發明出變狼人的藥

重點是假如它真的很餓
我們只能當它的點心吧

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

先丟肉給它牠

等牠吃飽冷靜後

再給牠咬

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯.........
當然是一個字"逃"，畢竟我還想和家人好好的吃月餅賞月呀!  :penguin_em02:  
逃不過的話........  :狐狸奸笑:  
就把他打昏再"拿"回去好好的研究研究一番
應該會挺有趣的

----------


## laptopwolf

嘿，這正是我要寫故事想到的衝突點，只是主角是隻心思極複雜的狼人
所以我是想，如果「他」是我的朋友該如何才好
(應該是溜之大吉唯妙，我可不想弄傷彼此  :wuffer_arou:  )

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

看起來很兇惡 而且很飢餓

先逃走再說吧><

但被牠咬到可以獲得變身能力

到滿想試試看的XD

前提是不要被牠咬死QQ

還有 在逃走之前

可以 摸摸牠的毛嗎(拖)

不知道是什麼觸感 冏

----------


## 幻.玄冥

我大概會逃吧，跑不了的話大概就等死，反正我掛了也不會有人傷心〈這種死法艇別緻的〉， :penguin_em03: 或許大難不死成狼人活著也好

----------


## 夜星

等等...肚子很餓個性兇殘的0.0
抓一下一到滿月變成狼人這個沒用了啦@@!!!
在那之前找就被生吞了!!!!!!
那麼...讓我死前最後一個願望實現吧0.0
給我一個火箭筒!
達成後我就不會逃了!!!(等等)

----------


## 狼與TNT

很帥氣的從包包拿出閃光彈
再很帥氣的往天空一丟(圍毆

其實遇到就沒救了
幸運的話變同類
不幸的話變晚餐
話說變同類也沒什麼不好的

----------


## 萊洛克

被牠咬，反正逃不了= =!
變成狼人也不錯0.0!

----------


## 狼の寂

先去接近牠，不要嚇跑牠，然後讓牠咬  : 3
嘿嘿嘿  這樣寂就終於可以當一隻獸了!
但是前提是不要被咬死
不過死了好像也不錯呢! 至少可以將自己貢獻給大自然
而且說不定下輩子還可以順利的當一隻狼?

最理想的狀況是給牠咬一口，之後做朋友 : 3
然後小寂再來同化你們  嘿嘿 ~  嗷嗚~~~~ :wuffer_howl: 
小寂會咬小口一點的  讓小寂咬吧?(你走開...

之後大家再一起對著滿月狼嗥? 
越想越夢幻去了....
也越想越遠....(被踹~~
  : 3

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼當然是讓他/她咬一口之後再逃啊！！！(畢竟生命還是要緊，只要被咬就逃跑吧！！！)嗥不定能當場變唷！！！

等到當場變成狼人之後，他/她應該就不會再攻擊本狼了！！！然後就是...... :wuf_e_evilgrin:

----------


## 陸合巡

用別的食物吸引到他的注意力誘導他離開後就躲起來OAO(快點食物在那邊所以不要追我OAO!!

如果還是跑過來要咬小陸那小陸就只能趕快逃了Q口Q...(小陸會怕痛啊QAQ!!

----------


## 小藍龍

跑啊~~~
被咬到不是失血過多死就是痛死＞＜
但是跑也跑不過OAQ
我會自殺(遭拖走
相信最後一絲光芒跟他談話＜--必死= ="

----------


## ウルフルン

個性是殘暴.機動.挨餓狀態的狼人~

擁有被咬被抓傷一到滿月變狼人得能力~

我會立即沖去被他抓抓...

----------


## 月光銀牙

敝狼會把手伸出去給他咬

能脫離這個頹廢的軀體

流點血又如何?

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

快咬我!!! 拜託!!! 我想當狼人已經好久了! 然後,我就有變成狼人的能力可以跳來跳去了嘿嘿!

力量超級強,沒有人可以打敗我了~~~ :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 神威白霜

會先關心他怎麼了
看有沒有什麼可以幫忙的

若被咬了話
就等著變狼人後和他在一起(噗嗤……

----------


## Gray-Bear

躺在地上裝死囉~~
看看牠到底想不想咬我~
如果想，就等牠咬了之後變狼人囉...又或者被牠直接給咬死((痛
如果不想，就算你幸運的活下來，但可能因為想變狼人變不成覺得很嘔吧!!

----------


## 狼湮

這是賭局吧(´･_･`)
想給他咬但風險是會死(而且99.999%是死
這樣我會逃ˊ_>ˋ
就算想給他吃當作人類破壞自然的補償(?
他應該也會慢性中毒而死吧ˊ_>ˋ
（都市人超毒～

----------


## 上將狼

如果我遇到狼人的話,我會死命的逃,但如果跑不過牠的話,那就變成狼人或GG然後投胎

----------

